# First Poison



## Lordbud (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's my first poison I posted earlier in "digging and finding". Located this tiny bottle in San Francisco from a construction site.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 26, 2009)

Cute KC-1.  What's embossed on the base?  Too bad you didnt find the stopper with it.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 27, 2009)

The base is embossed W.T. & CO.  The neck isn't ground for a stopper.  Was a manufactured stopper used?


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 28, 2009)

The stopper actually was a combo glass top and stem stuck into a cork....so, no the neck wouldnt have been ground to match.  Ours is a WT & Co as well.  The stopper is stuck and I dont dare force it out.


----------



## glass man (Dec 28, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL SHADE OF COBALT!


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice one ! Is that the smallest variant ?


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice,one of the most valuble sizes,and the smallest  i collect the WT lattices. Here is what the stopper looks like and yours took the smaller size of the 2 sizes.They did not come with stoppers they were optional.Nice digs.


----------



## melikapoisons (Sep 3, 2010)

_*Dang that is a cute little thing isn't it *_


----------

